# How long does it take for ovarian cysts to fade/evaporate? Early O?



## barose (Dec 6, 2006)

11/31 - I had been having intense pain on my left ovary for several weeks in November. I was able to get into my gyn for an ultrasound. She found a large cyst (and many small ones). Ironically, I started AF that same day (while I was still at the office actually) and the pain faded over the next few days. I was supposed to go to the imaging facility for a larger ultrasound, but I was uninsured at the time and didn't want to spend $700+. I was feeling much better so I didn't feel the need.

Today - I'm on CD 7 and the pain is back. Its not intense, but it feels like O pain. I'm still spotting from my cycle so I doubt it ovulation, plus I tend to O late anyway. At the same time my breasts are sore for the first time since the end of my previous cycle.

-Is their a link between ovarian cysts and breast pain?
-If this is the same cyst, how long does it normally take for large cyst to evaporate? I always though they go down by the next cycle.
-Is is possible to O on CD 7-9?


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I do not have any answers. All I can say is that I am experiencing the same thing. Mine started in Oct. My Dr didn't do an ultrasound though just a pelvic exam. She said she couldn't feel anything at all, but said it sounded like I had a cyst and it ruptured. Well, I'm still hurting. I get random pulls/twinges/cramps in the same spot through out my cycle. During AF it hurts a little more and it really really hurts during O. I also feel pain around 7-9 days. I'm tired of it actually. I have an appt in about two weeks and I want her to double check everything. Cause if it ruptured why does it still hurt?


----------

